# Solid Fuel or Oil Stove??



## Joanna (3 Aug 2009)

Hello, Can you help please? I am building a new house and my heating decision is (a) underfloor heating run by oil (as no room for rads on walls due to the amount of windows in house which reduced wall space) and (b) oil stove in open plan kitchen/dining room solely to bring extra heat/warmth/cosiness in that area. However, when I talk to some people about my stove decision, they insist that I should go with solid fuel stove as it is less costly than oil and then when I talk to others, they say go with oil stove as much less messy (i.e. no ashes to clean out or no need to have place to put ashes), is cleaner and gives off heats more quickley. I am confused! Does anyone have any advice please or are any of you using either of these stoves at the mo and have any comments? I am kind off veering towards the oil myself as it is cleaner/less maintenance i.e. no ashes to clean out and no buckets of coal/turf/timber needed. Am I right? Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## villa 1 (4 Aug 2009)

Fit a condensing oil fired boiler for your central heating and hot water, with the addition of solar panels to help hot water heating. Try and individually zone each room/area. An oil fired stove for the main room sounds good. It will be a have a vapourising burner fitted internally so make sure you build in proper ventilation for combustion purposes and make sure the flue is built to current building regulations. These stoves are open flued appliances that can be troublesome if not installed properly. Solid fuel stoves are like young babies, they're cute but need feeding and cleaning!! Hope this helps


----------



## Joanna (4 Aug 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## fmc (14 Aug 2009)

The main reason solid fuel has become so popular again was due to the price of oil last year people wanted an alternitive so that if it spiked they had some alternitive in their main area. At the end of the day its a trade off between cost and convience but at todays prices the oil stove would be still pretty cheap to run.


----------



## corkgal (14 Aug 2009)

Oil is cheaper
[broken link removed]


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Aug 2009)

My opinion for what its worth, would be to a stove / cooker that you can burn anything in .

Price of oil fluctuates weekly , whereas solid fuel remains steady , and normally increases once yearly.

In fact solid fuel prices have just reduced by around € 20 per tonne .

There is talk of a carbon tax , however this will affect oil and solid fuel etc


----------

